# Cyclemaster Triumph



## Matt Tracer (Sep 7, 2019)

I know this site is all about American machines but last week I bought a vintage all original, totally complete, Triumph bicycle with what appears to be a '51 Cyclemaster hub motor. Since I'm just beginning research on what I really have, information sources are my first need. Can anybody out there help in pointing me in the right direction? Thanks. Love the site.


----------



## kunzog (Sep 7, 2019)

Not too much information out there. I put a Cyclemaster motor wheel on an English made Indian a few years ago. I bought a Cyclemaster service manual from UK Ebay.


----------



## Matt Tracer (Sep 7, 2019)

kunzog said:


> Not too much information out there. I put a Cyclemaster motor wheel on an English made Indian a few years ago. I bought a Cyclemaster service manual from UK Ebay.
> 
> View attachment 1059411





kunzog said:


> Not too much information out there. I put a Cyclemaster motor wheel on an English made Indian a few years ago. I bought a Cyclemaster service manual from UK Ebay.
> 
> View attachment 1059411



. I was able to get the full Cyclemaster service manual online for free. I'm trying to come up with the equivalent for the frame. At this point I'm hoping someone knows if and where to find the serial numbers.


----------



## kunzog (Sep 7, 2019)

your bicycle was probably made by Phillips. they made bikes for Triumph, BSA and others


----------



## Chiptosser (Sep 9, 2019)

Nice piece!


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 16, 2019)

I have two of these.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 16, 2019)

Here is both of mine in RAF Lakenheath wings and wheels show. I won 1st prize for best original on the Shelby with the Cyclemaster on it. 
So far I am the only one that I know of that has the only 2 Cyclemasters in the states. There is a BSA winged wheel somewhere in Idaho because I saw it once.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 16, 2019)

This is my other one.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 16, 2019)

Matt Tracer said:


> I know this site is all about American machines but last week I bought a vintage all original, totally complete, Triumph bicycle with what appears to be a '51 Cyclemaster hub motor. Since I'm just beginning research on what I really have, information sources are my first need. Can anybody out there help in pointing me in the right direction? Thanks. Love the site.
> 
> View attachment 1059408
> 
> ...



A really cooooolll bike!! I wish you well. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 17, 2019)

if you are on facebook go on the "cyclemaster help desk" for any information, they helped me a lot.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2019)

militarymonark said:


> This is my other one.
> 
> View attachment 1079412



don't let the authorities see all those fuel tanks....


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 19, 2019)

bricycle said:


> don't let the authorities see all those fuel tanks....



lol that was while I was stationed in england. we used to fill up the tanks on base cause it's half the price than off base. then load up the tanks and go for long road trips.


----------



## Matt Tracer (Oct 22, 2019)

militarymonark said:


> if you are on facebook go on the "cyclemaster help desk" for any information, they helped me a lot.



Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Matt Tracer (Oct 22, 2019)

militarymonark said:


> Here is both of mine in RAF Lakenheath wings and wheels show. I won 1st prize for best original on the Shelby with the Cyclemaster on it.
> So far I am the only one that I know of that has the only 2 Cyclemasters in the states. There is a BSA winged wheel somewhere in Idaho because I saw it once.
> 
> View attachment 1079409



I'm in the burbs of Detroit.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2019)

VINTAGE EARLY 1950s CYCLEMASTER CYCLEMOTOR BICYCLE ENGINE AUTOCYCLE TURNS OVER  | eBay
					

HERE I HAVE AN EARLY 1950s 26cc CYCLEMASTER ENGINE IN WHEEL CYCLEMOTOR THAT WERE SOLD FROM 1950 TO ATTACH TO YOUR EXISTING BICYCLE. ENGINE TURNS OVER FREELY WITH DECENT COMPRESSION AND NO DODGY NOISES.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 5, 2019)

Matt Tracer said:


> I know this site is all about American machines but last week I bought a vintage all original, totally complete, Triumph bicycle with what appears to be a '51 Cyclemaster hub motor. Since I'm just beginning research on what I really have, information sources are my first need. Can anybody out there help in pointing me in the right direction? Thanks. Love the site.
> 
> View attachment 1059408
> 
> ...



Congrats you have a different motorized bike ! That's make a nice bike


----------



## Fastfreddy (Feb 20, 2021)

I have a Cyclemaster mounted on a Triumph bike. Engine rebuilt and working well. Would be pleased to correspond and share knowledge.


----------



## Fastfreddy (Jun 27, 2021)

Still looking for a few Cyclemaster bits. Please contact me 215-840-8189 or fredslifer@gmail.com


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 27, 2021)

militarymonark said:


> Here is both of mine in RAF Lakenheath wings and wheels show. I won 1st prize for best original on the Shelby with the Cyclemaster on it.
> So far I am the only one that I know of that has the only 2 Cyclemasters in the states. There is a BSA winged wheel somewhere in Idaho because I saw it once.
> 
> View attachment 1079409



I would want to know the top speed on a Cycle Master bike? Spot on..... Razin.


----------



## Fastfreddy (Jul 4, 2021)

I should be able to report top speed on mine in a week or so. Just got a cell phone holder and can check by GPS speed. Can tell you it does go faster than I am comfortable with in my neighborhood and faster than I could ever pedal it!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 4, 2021)

Fastfreddy said:


> I should be able to report top speed on mine in a week or so. Just got a cell phone holder and can check by GPS speed. Can tell you it does go faster than I am comfortable with in my neighborhood and faster than I could ever pedal it!



So were talking 35-40 miles per hour or better? I have a 1980 Sachs moped that does around 40-45 MPH.. Thanks and RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## Fastfreddy (Jul 4, 2021)

I doubt it will go that fast (except downhill). Should be able to check next week. Literature I have suggests cruising speed of 18 - 20 mph. Also shows 20 mph @ 4000 rpm.
I just got a tachometer and will test the rpm also.


----------



## Fastfreddy (Jul 10, 2021)

militarymonark said:


> This is my other one.
> 
> View attachment 1079412



Sure would like to communicate with you about your Cyclemaster.   oK to email  fredslifer@gmail.com
Thank you,
Fred


----------



## Fastfreddy (Aug 1, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I would want to know the top speed on a Cycle Master bike? Spot on..... Razin.



Mine seems to be running well now. Several miles around the neighborhood this morning. On my gps I saw a very comfortable, steady 15+ mph and if I opened it up, as high as 21 mph. More than fast enough on a squirrelly old English bike.


----------

